# quota with reiserfs

## zephyr

I am following the gentoo-security guide, and is trying to enable quota with reiserfs, but is unable to do so.  Are the reiserfs quota patch included with the gentoo kernel?  I am using the gentoo-sources.   and if I were to apply the patch, do I use the 2.4.18 version or the 2.4.19-pre3 version?

----------

